# Orange Sub 5, anyone have one?



## Summerking (17 Jun 2013)

Bought this today to repair from a nice Scotsman in Cornwall..
A much lighter bike than it looks, made around 2000-2003
,the bottom bracket has gone and so have both wheel hubs.
Both the shocks are sound and so are the frame pivots, and the XTR/XT shifters and derailleurs work fine, and the brakes ok too.
but for some reason it has been shod with 'city jets'...





Just interested to know if anyone has owned one? or have experience of it.


----------



## ThinAir (17 Jun 2013)

Looks like it should be a fairly decent project mate. What you planning on doing to it ?


----------



## Summerking (17 Jun 2013)

First thing is to get that Bottom Bracket replaced and then 2 new wheels..and some offroad tyres, the more I work on it the greater the feeling that the whole groupset is shagged as well, I think the bike has been left outdoors for a year or three. It'll keep me busy though.


----------



## ThinAir (17 Jun 2013)

I did think that about being kept outside when I saw how the saddle looks like its degraded....


----------



## dan_bo (18 Jun 2013)

It's a heap-get rid. Tell you what I'll do you a favour- I'll pick it up and make sure it gets disposed of proper. As it were.


----------



## Summerking (18 Jun 2013)

Sure thing just use paypal gift to send me £600 handling charge and it's yours


----------



## AntLaw (7 Aug 2013)

Had one of these Sub 5's earlier this year.and its the best bike I've ever had. Still turns heads, nearly every time I'm out someone will comment on it. 

Great great bike.


----------

